# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  VBA CODE - open save hyperlinks

## bkay25

Hi ,

I'm trying to create a VBA code to open , save ( in the same location it is currently saved ) and close a number of files which are all interlinked. This is to help save me time when it comes to refreshing data.

I want to put all the hyperlinks in Column A , and i have tried recording the following macro and then playing around with it so that it opens any links from A9:A200. I currently might only have 50 files to open , but i want to be able to add additional links in the future if needed. 

The code currently is :

 Sub OSC()
'
' OSC Macro
' Open save and close
'

'
    Range("A9:A50").Select
    Selection.Hyperlinks(1).Follow NewWindow:=False, AddHistory:=True
    ActiveWorkbook.Save
    ActiveWindow.Close

End Sub

however this only opens and saves the 1st hyperlink. 

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello bkay25, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

